# Newbie Needs Decision Help



## Vin Le Photography (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi,

I'm brand new to this forum and I was hoping someone could help me out with a financial decision.

Long-story-short, upgrade to 5D Mk3 from t4i; or buy more lenses?

Long story:
I am currently shooting on a Canon t4i, but I want to upgrade to a 5D Mk3. I am slowly attracting new customers for weddings, events, family portraits, etc. However, I feel "tiny" and "unprofessional" when other guests are running around with higher-end bodies than I am. I am also taking a long time capturing some images on the t4i whereas I know it would be much easier for me to have captured the same image on a 5D (I've used one a few times, and the differences were obviously phenomenally significant).

The 5D would definitely help me in event and low-light settings where I am having trouble with the t4i. The 61 AF points are lovely as well.

Would upgrading be worth it for me, or should I invest in more lenses first? I currently have a Tamron 24-75 f/2.8 and 85 f/1.8. Other than that, nothing else I have will fit on the 5D.

I _would_ benefit from having a second body for events; but is it better for me to invest in a couple other lenses first?

Things I shoot:
Portraits, nature, landscapes, weddings/events.

If there is any other information I need to provide to help give a more educated answer, please let me know!

Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 24, 2015)

Sounds like you answered your own question in your description other than the "looking unprofessional"

Probably the main underlying issue is the money it takes to purchase a 5dM3.  You could save some $$$ by getting a 5dM2.  But from you description of the problems it would help you tremendously.  I say get the body first then work on upgrading lenses as long as you know EF-S specific lenses won't work on the EF bodies (if I understand it correctly, Nikon user here).


----------



## weepete (Aug 24, 2015)

Upgrade to the 5D I say.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 24, 2015)

weepete said:


> Upgrade to the 5D I say.


Another vote for the upgrade to the 5DIII


----------

